# Happy new year everyone



## royfox (Apr 5, 2004)

just wanted to wish you all a happy new year. Lets hope 2012 brings you all happiness and health.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Thanks roy. And to you too! Also, let's hope that VM expand into non-cabled areas with IPTV so more people can have Tivo


----------



## royfox (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow this is a quite place, this is a quite place, this is a quite place.... (that was an echo).. lol

Where has the party gone to?


----------

